# Do you wear your ski pants in the Car?



## Madroch (Sep 23, 2011)

Along the line of the previous wildly popular do you boot up in the car or parking lot thread, how about whether you wear full mid and outergear on the drive, or instead put in on in the lodge or car in the parking lot.

Unless I am staying very very near the mountain, I wear jeans and a T-shirt over my base layers and add mid and outer layers once in the lodge.  I find I stay warmer on the hill not having it on for the car ride- particularly on long rides.  Only got bitten by that plan badly once-- arrived a Sugarbush and it was -12 and howling-- the long walk to the lodge was damn cold in my jeans and a shell over a T and longjohn top.


----------



## Nick (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't, growing up we always did (My dad was neurotic like that, we had to be on the slopes with 5 minutes of exiting the car). Maybe with kids it's more of a PITA to get them changed in the lodge. Usually I just wear jeans or sweatpants and throw on my snow pants in the lodge.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2011)

I wear my ski pants and ski boots on the way up. The skis get in the way of the pedals. Believe me, I tried. Oh and my helmet and goggles too. Just put the window down as a FYI. 

You will get some weird looks especially if troopers pull you over. Ignore them. It is not illegal. Then just take the closet parking spot to the lift. Bingo, good to go.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hell no.  Need to take all measures necessary to avoid swamp ass.  Base layers are always clutch so you can pull the quick change in the lodge.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 23, 2011)

only if i'm in the car for a short period of time.  drive to my "local" hill is 60 minutes. to VT 3 hours.  not wearing ski pants in either case.

if i'm "away" and staying close to the hill i'll wear them for the ride over.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Always wear them, even on long drives. The exception being the drive home on a warm spring day, then I'll change before starting the drive.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 23, 2011)

I wear mine to bed the night before


----------



## hammer (Sep 23, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Hell no.  Need to take all measures necessary to avoid swamp ass.  Base layers are always clutch so you can pull the quick change in the lodge


+1


----------



## Talisman (Sep 23, 2011)

Nick said:


> I don't, growing up we always did (My dad was neurotic like that, we had to be on the slopes with 5 minutes of exiting the car).



This was the same situation with my family growing up.  My Dad at a certain distance to the ski area had us put our boots in the car so when he parked we were ready.  This was in the era of leather lace up boots for those of us deep in the batting order, so it was a pain getting geared up while driving.  We always wanted to get maximum value from those lift tickets.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 23, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I wear my ski pants and ski boots on the way up. The skis get in the way of the pedals. Believe me, I tried. Oh and my helmet and goggles too. Just put the window down as a FYI.
> 
> You will get some weird looks especially if troopers pull you over. Ignore them. It is not illegal. Then just take the closet parking spot to the lift. Bingo, good to go.



You have been wearing that same helmet for a while!

I wear my ski pants on the 3 mile ride to the hill.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2011)

I generally wear ski pants to the hill unless it's a drive over a couple of hours.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2011)

Depends on the drive.  The 20-25 minute ride to the local hill is no problem with the pant on.  Anything more than that and I change in the lodge.  For really long drives I'll leave the base layer off and change in the bathroom.  The base layer I wear is pretty warm, I don't ever need a mid layer on my legs.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> You have been wearing that same helmet for a while!
> 
> I wear my ski pants on the 3 mile ride to the hill.


 
Yes, I have.  But, I am one of the cool kids that ride in the back.


----------



## Nick (Sep 23, 2011)

You can tell it's Friday ... time to crack open a beer.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 23, 2011)

I usually put the jeans I'm skiing in that day on in the lodge.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 23, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I usually put the jeans I'm skiing in that day on in the lodge.



^^^^This


----------



## frapcap (Sep 23, 2011)

I wear 'em all the way up. Like others have mentioned, the less time between the mountain and my skis, the better. 

Plus, you can look like a badass when you stop to take a leak alongside the highway.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 23, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Always wear them, even on long drives. The exception being the drive home on a warm spring day, then I'll change before starting the drive.



This.

Even if the drive is from Boston to Sugarloaf, I'll put on my top and bottom base layers and my bib. No swampass for me. Must be my metabolism.


----------



## Edd (Sep 23, 2011)

I think the quality of the pants factors in.  If you have excellent venting and the material is highly breathable it shouldn't be a problem to wear them.

That said I've inappropriately stripped to my boxers in a ski lodge filled with strangers many times.


----------



## kickstand (Sep 23, 2011)

For me, anything more than a 30 minute ride or any distance on a nice spring day and I'm in anything other than ski pants.


----------



## BMac (Sep 23, 2011)

I'll always wear my ski pants but never my ski socks.  I never get swamp ass but I gotta avoid swamp feet.


----------



## Edd (Sep 23, 2011)

BMac said:


> I'll always wear my ski pants but never my ski socks.  I never get swamp ass but I gotta avoid swamp feet.



+1.  Changing socks is a must right before and after skiing.


----------



## Anklebiter (Sep 23, 2011)

*Yes*

Most of the time, yes. I usually change into sweat pants on the way home.


----------



## Shock (Sep 23, 2011)

My ski pants are way more comfortable than my jeans.  I wear them on the way up and back, no matter how obnoxiously bright blue they are.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 24, 2011)

local hill or less than 20 minutes pants are on at house. As are the kids' boots. Any further away I ride in my long johns


----------



## Geoff (Sep 25, 2011)

I boot up in the condo.

On a road trip solo, I usually multitask for the last 15 minutes of the drive so I hit the parking lot ready to go except for ski boots.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 25, 2011)

BMac said:


> I'll always wear my ski pants but never my ski socks.  I never get swamp ass but I gotta avoid swamp feet.



yup

never wear my ski socks on the way to the hill.


----------



## jaja111 (Sep 25, 2011)

I wear ski pants the whole day, from leaving my house to returning to it. I don't care about "fashion", I'm not likely to forget them and have to wear texas gortex, and it enables me to have a beer and relax when we get there and get acclimated to the cold outside, while I wait for the fashionistas in my group to change in the disease hut.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 25, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> I wear ski pants the whole day, from leaving my house to returning to it. I don't care about "fashion", I'm not likely to forget them and have to wear texas gortex, and it enables me to have a beer and relax when we get there and get acclimated to the cold outside, while I wait for the fashionistas in my group to change in the disease hut.



So you _'ski'_ in jeans?


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 25, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> it enables me to have a beer and relax when we get there and get acclimated to the cold outside



Wha?  When are you getting there?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 25, 2011)

If I'm staying <= one hour from the hill, then yes I wear my pants in the car.  If it's a 3 hour trip to the Catskills, hell no.


----------



## jaja111 (Oct 4, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Wha?  When are you getting there?



4pm usually. I like a beer to end the workday and begin a ski night. I'm not gonna lie and say I've never had a beer for breakfast at the hill too.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 4, 2011)

skiing my home hill 75 miles away yes , if we're going on our  extended trips for several days  to Tremblant  or Gore or elsewhere no


----------



## Brewbeer (Oct 4, 2011)

I wear a poly pro base layer and a pair of shorts for the car trip.  Change socks and pull on ski pants (and boots) in the car in the parking lot.  Schelping a bunch of stuff to change in a hot crowded lodge is unkind.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 5, 2011)

I live 10 miles from my local hill.  I absolutely wear ski pants.  I tried driving in ski boots, and it obviously didn't go so well.  My son is fully geared up except for jacket and gloves. 

I can be walking to the lift within 5 minutes once I park.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 5, 2011)

Always wear ski pants in the car. My legs don't tend to get hot in the car or cold on the mountain.


----------



## billski (Oct 5, 2011)

Nobody will car pool with me when I'm not wearing pants. :roll:


----------



## VR17 (Oct 5, 2011)

Always wear ski pants on the way to a ski area if the drive is one hour or less, never wear ski socks, put them on in the lodge. Used to live near a small local hill that was 10 minutes away, wore my Alpine boots for the drive but it was a little tricky with a Tacoma 5 speed but managable. Could be on the lift within 2 minutes of parking. Always change into jeans for the ride home/ not a big deal about getting into the house fast for dinner.


----------



## neil (Oct 5, 2011)

I just wear all my snowboarding gear on the way up and down. Same pants, same socks, same everything. I did once drive for a short distance in my snowboard boots too.

I absolutely hate waiting 30 minutes for the idiot who insists on changing completely in the lodge. What a nightmare.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 5, 2011)

neil said:


> i absolutely hate waiting 30 minutes for the idiot who insists on changing completely in the lodge. What a nightmare.



+100


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 5, 2011)

billski said:


> Nobody will car pool with me when I'm not wearing pants. :roll:



Hoo boy! Thanks for the mental image now seared in my brain!


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice new avatar, Snowmonster


----------



## kingslug (Dec 14, 2011)

Yup and once on a plane to Utah as I wanted to ski that day..worked out well when I arrived to a 6 foot dump and had very little time to get on the hill..


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> Nice new avatar, Snowmonster



Thanks, Nick!


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 14, 2011)

kingslug said:


> Yup and once on a plane to Utah as I wanted to ski that day..worked out well when I arrived to a 6 foot dump and had very little time to get on the hill..



Yes, a six foot dump can take a LOT of time and can seriously cut into your time on the hill.  I recommend many small, high-fiber meals spaced throughout the day rather than a huge dinner right before bed.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 14, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Yes, a six foot dump can take a LOT of time and can seriously cut into your time on the hill.  I recommend many small, high-fiber meals spaced throughout the day rather than a huge dinner right before bed.



:lol::smash::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2011)

yes but sometimes on the bus they throw on so much heat, I love the zipper on the good pants


----------



## billski (Dec 14, 2011)

cannonball said:


> yes, a six foot dump can take a lot of time and can seriously cut into your time on the hill.  I recommend many small, high-fiber m
> 
> eals spaced throughout the day rather than a huge dinner right before bed.



too funny!!!


----------



## ceo (Dec 14, 2011)

I wear the ski pants in the car and don't turn the heat up. Likewise the kid.


----------

